# Kodak Retina IIIC repair



## yooper (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello all:
I have a Retina IIIC that is in need of repair. Has anyone used Essex Camera Services in New Jersey, or Chris Sherlock in New Zealand for repair work?
Or perhaps you have a suggestion of someone else.
Thanks:
Eric


----------



## snapppy6 (Oct 18, 2011)

yooper said:
			
		

> Hello all:
> I have a Retina IIIC that is in need of repair. Has anyone used Essex Camera Services in New Jersey, or Chris Sherlock in New Zealand for repair work?
> Or perhaps you have a suggestion of someone else.
> Thanks:
> Eric



Did you get the message I sent you about the retina society?


----------



## yooper (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello:
Yes, I got your message, thank you very much. I don't get on this site very often.
Thanks again


----------



## clanthar (Nov 14, 2011)

Have you gotten your retina repaired yet? Do you know what's wrong with it? Is it a IIIC or a IIIc?

I use to repair Retinas back in the day -- still have some parts laying around.

Joe


----------



## fotoshooter (Nov 14, 2011)

I picked up a Retina IIIC (big) on eBay a couple of months ago for a BIN $45 since the seller stated the advance was locked up. Reset the counter and all is fine.. Another fine Retina is the IIa..


----------



## compur (Nov 14, 2011)

I found a mint IIIC at a swap meet for $35. It's a favorite of mine.  Love that big viewfinder and quiet shutter and lovely pics. 

The interchangeable lenses are awkward (and a little silly) though and I've never gotten around to using them.  Still I appreciate that it's one of the few folding 35mm cameras that have them.


----------

